# Medication



## Chomel50 (Mar 15, 2016)

My retired family friend is here on holiday and has run out of Omeparazole,can she buy this over the counter ?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Chomel50 said:


> My retired family friend is here on holiday and has run out of Omeparazole,can she buy this over the counter ?


Where we are here in the Philippines we can buy that med over the counter. Hope there is the same. If not the branded "Nexium" might be available. Nexium will cost more but is effective for 24 hours. Would suggest trying large pharmacies.

Good Luck


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I think you mean omeprazole. It is available from pharmacists, in pharmacies (Guardian, Watsons, Unity, etc.), with the pharmacist's consultation but without a doctor's prescription.


----------

